# Griffin Custom Radiator



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Anyone have griffin make a custom Radiator for there 16v or crossflow 8v ITB or carb setup is so I would like to get the part# from them so I can order the same thing


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (eurotrashrabbit)*

I am interested in the part # as well.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (WolfGTI)*

There is no part number,You need to measure the area you have to work with then call them and give them the dimensions and the specified core width.THE END.


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (eurotrashrabbit)*

yeah man, i need one too! let me know if/when you get yours or vice-versa... i want to check it out.

- juston


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (X K R O M X)*

I am glad you responded to this thread because I know you have a Griffin custom made radiator and I appreciate the info. In speaking with them they told me the radiators they custom make they assign a part#. I gave them the dimensions today and they told me it would take about 4weeks to get it to me the core size is only 10" long by 12 1/2" tall. I will post a part # and price as soon as they let me know. The overall size is 13 1/4" tall by 14" wide










_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 5:05 PM 5-22-2006_


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (eurotrashrabbit)*

Yeah I don't remember is was a while ago I called there and talked to some dame, I told here that I wanted to use a 2" thick core and gave her my dimensions she said, "this is what we have that is the closest to what you want" so I said "list you hag get off the phone and go fabricate the radiator I WANT by hand or I will come over there and split your lip."
And she said "honey I was born a woman, I already have three pairs of lips and they are all split"...
Then I said..............................
Well, there was nothing to say obviously this is the coolest ***** in the world and she knew exactly how to make my radiator to sweetest one ever made and that was it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Moving on: I honestly don't remember the process,I just know I called with my exact dimensions and got exactly what I wanted.










_Modified by X K R O M X at 12:42 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (X K R O M X)*

Exactly what I wanted to hear


----------



## SUSPENDED (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (eurotrashrabbit)*

four pairs? ive gotta meet this women!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (SUSPENDED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUSPENDED* »_four pairs? ive gotta meet this women!









Think about it real hard genius............


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_Think about it real hard genius............
















dunno bout the ladies that you get down with j, but all the ones i've met have *2 pair* which equates to 4.. hell, who i am i to judge.. whatever floats your boat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







..
and back on topic, try contacting ron davis radiators as well for a quote.. their price may be better/or worse than griffins, but you wont know unless you ask.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (psykokid)*

Wow you guys really are clueless about the female anatomy all women have 6 lips,they only talk out of two.....










_Modified by X K R O M X at 12:42 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (X K R O M X)*

i had a local shop make one for a dual carb 16 valve rabbit here in portland. we used a 12" core with 1" end tanks, with the overall dimension being 14"x18". the top hose barb is on the side and down about 21/2" and the bottom one comes off the bottom,close to the side , and is shaped at a 90. the fron tmotor mount was changed with about 1/2 of the mount cut up to the round portion and an additional tab welded up and over the lower core support and attached by a bolt that screws into a nut we had welde to a small metal plate onto the support. the car now has about 1000 miles on it and the radiator works perfect. to have one made though is not cheap. expect to pay abot $500


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (candm)*

My radiator was $400.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_My radiator was $400.00 plus shipping.

How big is your core? Off to one side to clear the ITBs? or does it go under? I just installed jenvey DTH 45mm and really want the filters right behind the grille.


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (Agaeris)*

its a double row. about 21/4"


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (Agaeris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agaeris* »_
How big is your core? Off to one side to clear the ITBs? or does it go under? I just installed jenvey DTH 45mm and really want the filters right behind the grille.


give me your e-mail and i can send you pics.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (X K R O M X)*

[email protected]


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (eurotrashrabbit)*

we (USRT) also make custom radiators as well


----------



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (eurotrashrabbit)*

[email protected]


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (Agaeris)*

Price from Griffin on my Radiator was $550







Pretty expensive for a 13x14 Radiator


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (eurotrashrabbit)*









well its not a fancy aluminum but it works fine lots of air over the rad. i was able to mount forward to gain more room.
10 1/2"x28"x2 1/2"


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_ 
well its not a fancy aluminum but it works fine lots of air over the rad. i was able to mount forward to gain more room.


where did you get that??!
that is just about exactly what i had in mind for my project!
-j


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_
where did you get that??!
that is just about exactly what i had in mind for my project!
-j

x2 wheres that from?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (mudanddust)*

A local radiator shop will be doing a Honda CVCC double row radiator for us when we switch over to the ITB's. I'm pretty sure it'll be less than those prices, even after it gets rebuilt. I don't have the dimensions for it, but it is at least half the width of the VW rad.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (ps2375)*

Wow this is back from the dead. CHeaper solution than Griffin


----------



## TURBOD16V (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (eurotrashrabbit)*

is that the honda cvcc rad? info?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (TURBOD16V)*

Here's what I hope to convince the car owner to use for the ITB'd motor. It is almost 16" tall, so I plan on tilting it about 45* when mounted on the driver's side. http://store.max-redline.com/s...etail And the cost is $165+shipping and comes with a fan and shroud. And being an all aluminum radiator, our local rad shop can move the lower outlet(if needed) to anywhere needed (like the side of the bottom tank) to aid in the custom mounting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The CVCC radiators at the parts yard weren't in good enough shape to get. So something new will be needed.











_Modified by ps2375 at 4:29 PM 11-25-2009_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (ps2375)*

That is a good price.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Griffin Custom Radiator (eurotrashrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrashrabbit* »_That is a good price.
 That's what I said, and even the Radiator shop agreed.


----------



## pre 93 only (Oct 26, 2001)

bump because nobody mentions where they get stuff


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I got the three row honda civic rad from cxracing. You can find them on eBay. I got it with fan and shroud. Quality is good. Fits dimensions I needed and car doesn't over heat.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

pre 93 only said:


> bump because nobody mentions where they get stuff


If you're talking about putting one of these in a mk1 I would go with a full race civic rad. It fits beautifully in my 84 rabbit with no modifications needed. Here's a link to their radiator:

http://www.full-race.com/store/engine-cooling/full-race-prostreet-honda-ef-ed-radiator.html



bonesaw said:


> I got the three row honda civic rad from cxracing. You can find them on eBay. I got it with fan and shroud. Quality is good. Fits dimensions I needed and car doesn't over heat.


I also have one of these CX racing 3 row aluminum rads for sale I used it for 20 minutes to run an engine on a stand and then I had to put it aside because it was far too tall to fit in my mk1 without extensive work to the core support. 

It's really quite a nice radiator and has a thicker core than the newer full race rads. I would say if you're doing this in any car other than a mk1 it's probably the best option because you can't beat the price and quality. 

Like stated they can be found on ebay or at http://www.cxracing.com/


----------

